# have you ever been charged with a felony for squatting?



## marc (Sep 29, 2013)

Have any of you ever been charged with burglary for squatting?? I've been in a few squat raids but never got arrested. I've heard of people getting charged with things like burglary of a unoccupied dwelling. I would hate to get charged with a felony for needing a place to sleep.


----------



## chirstopher (Sep 30, 2013)

i dont think they would charge u with anything like that unless ur a real dick and are causing a problem other than that theres really no reason for them to do that


----------



## 614 crust (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah in kentucy. Was eventually dropped to tresspassing and I spent 90 days in county.


----------



## Planet (Jan 24, 2014)

I got charged with a felony 5 B and E in Ohio for squatting. I did 8 months in county and now have a warrent to serve my last 4 months. 
Don't fuck with Ohio people!


----------

